# Kill st Augustine only



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm trying to find something that can kill off the straggling st Augustine grass in my front yard, it was all dormant or dead this winter and I'm starting to see some come back. I'd rather not manually rip up those sections. I've been reading about MSMA but can't really find any good info.

I don't want to kill the Bermuda that the SA is starting to grow in. What are my options?


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mow low and mow often. The Bermuda will choke out the St Augustine. You could probably also use a thatch rack and manually rip out most of the St Augustine.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

gijoe4500 said:


> Mow low and mow often. The Bermuda will choke out the St Augustine. You could probably also use a thatch rack and manually rip out most of the St Augustine.


That's what I've been doing, I've raked through winter as the PRG took over and now that the Bermuda is kicking in I want to choke out the SA. I cut it super low and let it brown up and thatch rake it but that's gonna get old lmao. I'll just have to keep it up.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

robertmehrer said:


> I'm trying to find something that can kill off the straggling st Augustine grass in my front yard, it was all dormant or dead this winter and I'm starting to see some come back. I'd rather not manually rip up those sections. I've been reading about MSMA but can't really find any good info.
> 
> I don't want to kill the Bermuda that the SA is starting to grow in. What are my options?


I asked@Greendoc this same question and he said Trimec southern is what would do the job. https://www.domyown.com/trimec-southern-broadleaf-herbicide-p-2294.html


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I use Quinchlorac to get rid of SA in my Tifway 419. Check the label for your Bermuda variety.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Betrween Trimec and Quinchlorac which would be saftest on Germinating Bermuda (Mirage II)? I dont see it listed on any of the sites as safe or not, only that it says Turf and Golf Course type grasses.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Quinclorac.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Crabbychas said:


> Quinclorac.


Thanks!


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

I found a local lawn center that Carries trimec and just applied it to my whole yard... that took all dang day doing 250sqft at a time. How long does it usually start to kill off weeds and grass? The lady at the shop just said don't water it in for a couple days and do it when there is no rain ... didn't give me a time frame.


----------

